# Cherry and Amano Shrimp



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to pick some Cherry Shrimp (and possibly some Amanos) tonight. I would like to get anyone's preference or tips on how to acclimate them.


Thanks!


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

I found this from the place where I bought my cherries. Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page.

CanadianShrimp.com - Freshwater Shrimp and Plants


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have good success with pouring them into a bowl and adding very small amounts of tank water, at 10-15 minute intervals for a 1-1 1/2. Using a bowl also makes it easy to net them once finished.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

+1 for Trena's method.

DJ


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

slow drip, one hour, with airation. Pay attention to the amano's they are escape artists.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

My standard method of acclimation for both shrimp and fish is drip acclimation for 30-60mins doubling the initial water volume twice. I use longer times for more sensitive critters like the shrimp. A square container and a brine shrimp net tends to make the job of netting them into the aquarium much easier for me.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

My method is the simplest and probably the most crazy way of all:

If the shrimps were shipped in breather bags, then I just soaked the breather bags in my tank for around 20 to 30 minutes (or longer depending on how big the bag is). Then I open the breather bags in a sink (sealed of course) and net out all of the shrimps and just place them in the tank.

If the shrimps were shipped or bought in typical fish bags, then I use basically the same method as listed above.

So far I have not experienced any deaths because of that.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Kenshin said:


> My method is the simplest and probably the most crazy way of all:
> 
> If the shrimps were shipped in breather bags, then I just soaked the breather bags in my tank for around 20 to 30 minutes (or longer depending on how big the bag is). Then I open the breather bags in a sink (sealed of course) and net out all of the shrimps and just place them in the tank.
> 
> ...


So you put the breather bag in the tank (floating) for half an hour? I am going to try this if it has worked for you


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I use the "crazy method" all the time also and it has worked just fine for me too...

(Even with breather bags)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just float the bag and then when the temps stabilize I just net them out and throw them into my tank.

zero problems so far.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I drip acclimate them.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Odd I did not acclimate my shrimp when I got them and they are fine after a week of being in the tank  Woot! I wouldn't suggest this though.


----------

